# [erledigt]Scanner Probleme

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe gerade festgestellt, das mein Scanner nicht mehr funktioniert. Er wird erkannt. Mit skanlite wird auch gescant, aber es erscheint ein leeres Bild (bei Vorschauscan und bei scan). Mit xsane funktioniert der Vorschauscan, aber scannen lässt sich nichts. Habe beide Programme in der Konsole gestartet, ohne Fehlermeldungen.

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ skanlite --version

Qt: 4.7.4

KDE: 4.7.4 (4.7.4)

Skanlite: 0.7
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ xsane --version

xsane-0.998 © 1998-2010 Oliver Rauch

This package is modified from the original version.

Please contact your vendor or report problems at

http://bugs.gentoo.org

  E-Mail: Oliver.Rauch@xsane.org

  Paket xsane-0.996

  übersetzt mit GTK-2.24.8

  mit Farbmanagement-Funktion

  mit GIMP-Unterstützung, übersetzt mit GIMP-2.6.11

  XSane Ausgabeformate: jpeg, pdf(compr.), png, pnm, ps(compr.), tiff, txt
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Jan 15, 2012 11:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LinuxTom

Schreib uns doch einfach auch welcher Scanner, evtl. sogar die Ausgaben beim erkennen (bei USB) usw. Denn so wissen wir ja noch nicht einmal welcher Art und Typ der Scanner ist.

Meinen Scanner (Epson) musste ich immer über iscan in einer chroot-Umgebung ansprechen. Da ich aus Zeitgründen letztes Jahr nicht so häfig geupdatet habe, habe ich erst Oktober/November mitbekommen, dass ich das nicht mehr brauche, sondern dass die 32-Bit Firmware jetzt auch direkt in einem 64-Bit - System geladen werden kann. Und auch, dass jetzt alle Optionen des Scanners angesprochen werden.

----------

## flammenflitzer

CanoScan 8800F. Hat im Dezember noch tadellos funktioniert.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mit kde-misc/skanlite-0.7 funktioniert es.

----------

## LinuxTom

Schau doch mal mit genlop nach, wann und ob die Programme sich seit September geändert haben. Wenn ja, gehe mal auf die alte Version zurück. Wenn es mit der dann klappt, liegt es an der neuen Version. Wenn nicht an irgend einer Library. Die kannst Du auf gleichem Weg auf die alte "zurückschrauben" und sehen, ob es dann funktioniert.

Kommen denn keine Ausgaben in Deinem Message-Log oder im iscan oder, oder oder...??

----------

